
Avoiding a JavaScript Monoculture - exception_e
http://www.sitepoint.com/javascript-monoculture
======
exception_e
Found this article interesting. Though I don't necessarily agree with Rasmus,
he makes some good points.

Monoculture definition: "a culture dominated by a single element"

